# Remington 1100 16ga fireball



## krag1899 (Nov 6, 2006)

Has anyone experienced what seem to be unburned powder sparks coming from the ejection port of a Remington 1100. I was shooting some foster type slugs out of my remchoke I/C barrel the other day and one of my buddies told me he saw what appeared to be sparks or unburned powder coming out of the ejection port after I fired. Any ideas ?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Most unburned shotgun powder either exits the barrel with the shot or sticks to the plastic left behind in the barrel by the wad. Without being there I'd guess you were shooting into a bit of a breeze and instead of the powder going down-range it came back at you and out the ejection port.


----------

